# Are there any NW species that don't have urticating hairs?



## SpiderMuffins (Apr 24, 2008)

I've recently become interested in housing a Tarantula, but am slightly thrown off on the idea of getting rashes at random. I have sensitive skin, and would probably be in agony with a single shower of it's 'itching powder'. D:

As a beginner, are there any NW species that can't (or don't) shoot hairs which I could take care of? I'm interested in being able to handle the T every once and a while, but not enough so to go through stocks of benadryl cream and calamine lotion.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Qvarnold (Apr 24, 2008)

The genus Avicularia possesses the urticating hairs but can not flick them. Also the genus Psalmopoeus does not have any urticating hairs but they've got attitude.


----------



## Drachenjager (Apr 24, 2008)

several species of Aphonopelma will be calm enough not to flick them. A. chalcodes pops to mind. My anax doesn't kick hair either.


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Apr 24, 2008)

There are plenty of tarantula species where at least most specimens will usually be calm enough to not kick hairs. If you get a tarantula *without* urticating hairs, you're not likely to get something you ever want to handle - that's the whole reason NW tarantulas can afford to not be nasty biters (significant venom), because they HAVE another alternative.

Go look through the "Beginner Info - READ before posting" thread at the top of this page and look at the list of beginner tarantulas. You probably don't want a Brachy, most of them like to kick hairs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShadowBlade (Apr 24, 2008)

_Avicularia_ have the hairs, but most don't kick them off. 

The NW genus that lack urticating setea include:

_Catumiri
Hemiercus
Holothele
Oligoxystre
Proshapalopus
Psalmopoeus
Pseudoligoxystre
Sickius
Tapinauchenius
_


-Sean


----------



## mrbonzai211 (Apr 24, 2008)

If you don't bug them, then they don't kick hairs. Personally, I HATE bald patches on Ts, but I have the misfortune of owning a B. smithi (horrible hairs on these guys) and C. fasciatum that kick hairs at the slightest provocation. However, none of my Ts have bald patches at all because I don't ever bug them, and when I do, I make sure that they are deep within their burrow so they won't notice me being there. If you plan it right, even the worst hair kicker won't kick a single hair at you. And if you want to be extra careful, use some medical gloves whenever you have to put your hand in the tank.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Derek W. (Apr 24, 2008)

The op also mentioned handling as being a factor...and I don't think any of the NW's that lack hairs typically have a personality that allows for handling.

OP, I think your best shot is an Avic since it's not likely to use it's hairs on you, but if your that concerned about the hair then the trade off might be getting a T that doesn't have them and planning on not handling it.


----------



## Taylor (Apr 24, 2008)

Any brachypelma species.....:liar: 
NOT!!!!!
 he he
Tay


----------



## Nightshade (Apr 24, 2008)

Is it true that Avicularias sometimes rub their abdomen along your skin and embed hairs in you while you handle them? 
I don't have any Avics (yet, lol) and I'm not big on handling my spiders, I'm just curious.


----------



## 7mary3 (Apr 24, 2008)

Yes, that is true. Avics don't kick their hair, but they can rub them off on you through direct contact.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## unitard311 (Apr 24, 2008)

My G. rosea has them but has never ever even been close to flicking them. She is docile and friendly and if threatend likes to shrink into as small of a position as possible. I have only seen her get into a striking pose once when a mealworm fell on her head(oops). She is wonderful. Great starter.


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Apr 24, 2008)

Latrodectus said:


> Is it true that Avicularias sometimes rub their abdomen along your skin and embed hairs in you while you handle them?
> I don't have any Avics (yet, lol) and I'm not big on handling my spiders, I'm just curious.


It's very true. We regularly get some pretty funny threads where people INSIST their Avic loves to be petted because it "leans into the contact." The more we try to explain that this is a defense mechanism the spider does because it hates you, the more offended some people get.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Beardo (Apr 24, 2008)

Avics will also embed their hairs in their webbing...moreso than other species. 

Ephebopus have urticating setae on thei pedipalps, but I have never had any issues with the genus' hairs.


----------



## NevularScorpion (Apr 24, 2008)

avicularia sp. are the top choices but there are also some cool ts from other genus that don't flick they are

Brachypelma Albopolisium (curly hair)
Grammostola Pulchara and rosea (brazilian black and rose hair) 

so far those are the ts that will not do any harm in my expience of keeping ts


----------



## StacyJoubs (Aug 7, 2020)

My Brachypelma kicks hairs constantly even without provocation! Just adding water to her dish causes her to start kicking...


----------



## Marlana (Aug 8, 2020)

I had the same concern. I have sensitive skin and can see hair flicking being an issue. So I’ve stuck mostly to Avicularia. While they can rub their hair onto you through direct contact, they rarely seem to. I’ve had zero issues. Their hair also isn’t a very severe type, as I understand it. I don’t handle often but I have occasionally and no one has rubbed their butt on me. I did have one try to shoot poop on me though, it missed. After so many spiders, spider poop doesn’t bother me  I’ll take poop over itchy rashes any day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NukaMedia Exotics (Aug 8, 2020)

Nightshade said:


> Is it true that Avicularias sometimes rub their abdomen along your skin and embed hairs in you while you handle them?
> I don't have any Avics (yet, lol) and I'm not big on handling my spiders, I'm just curious.


Yes. Psalmopoeus and Ephebopus both are NW species without urticating hairs but in turn their venom is supposedly stronger than most NW. They've got to have some kind of defense.


----------

